# I think hunting is cruel



## Jack Morrison (Dec 18, 2006)

I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*hunting is the best!*



Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


I think your preaching to the wrong crowed.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Supports your *cause *or opinion?


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

I think you landed on the wrong site, mate!!


----------



## Bowman16 (Oct 31, 2006)

Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


Well if it wasn't for hunting, the world would be over run by animals. Now that man has stepped in to help keep the population down, animals will not exced the carrying capacity of the land.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm sorry but this probablly is'nt the best place for a question like this.


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Australia not big on hunting? ROFL!!!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........



:no:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Keep in mind everyone that this is the YOUNG Archers forum and this is a 13 year old child, lets not all jump on him.


----------



## Jimmieal1b (Nov 3, 2006)

That's a brave statement to make on a hunting message board. 

I imagine that it's the killing part of hunting that makes you so upset. Please try to remember that killing is only one part of the hunting process. Hunting involves many things including, woodsmanship, conservation, the ability to be VERY patient, fellowship with family and friends. I can speak for many hunters when I say that killing another living thing can be a sad experience. Good hunters always remember that the animal we are killing wants to live as badly as we do. Good hunters are never wasteful of the animal after it is dead. Good hunters are always sure to give thanks that they were able to kill and use the animal.

I'm sure I didn't change your mind about hunting-- I just wanted to give you a different perspective about who hunters really are.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

hunt is a way of life. we are suposed to hunt. if you look at us and other animals that eat meat we are one of the same. everything will die one day so because people dont hunt it dont save lives like they tell you. if you look at humans we dont eat to many animals like they said. 

i figure out it will take one person to eat animals how much will he eat. this is my figures

1 cow can last 2.5 years
1 pig last 2 years
2chickens 1 year
1 turkey a year


so if you add all that up you may kill 3 animals a year to live on. eating veggies you kill a hold bunch more just picking more crops because you have to fill the place where you not eating meat. 

we hunt because we dont want somebody else killing our meat


----------



## Mil6161 (Nov 13, 2003)

*Meat eater...*

The only reason you don't think the "sandwhich" you eat isn't cruel is because someone killed it for you and you didn't see it and didn't have to kill it yourself....
Quit living in a fantasy world! All meat was alive and just cause they killed it at a factory doesn't make it less cruel
IT JUST MAKES YOU A HYPOCRIT!:thumbs_do


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Hunting*



Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........



Jack, you ask a good question and I just hope you will read the responses and hopefully be open minded and try to understand how hunters think.

You are young, and you say you are "not that big on hunting", well that is fine, you don't sound like you are totally against it...

Have you ever watched any Nature or Wildlife documentaries on the life of animals in the wild? If you have you will realize that life in the wild animal kingdom is way more cruel than hunting. How about the countless animals that do not survive the winter or the summer droughts? What about animals that get attached by packs of wild dogs, wolfs or big cats. 

These predators will stalk the herd and select the youngest or maybe even a sick or wounded animal in the herd. Maybe the weakest one in the group.

Then the pack will try to split that animal away from the group. Once this is done, they just run the animal to exhaustion and once they get the animal down, they will either just start ripping into the flesh or several will clamp down on the animals throat or other vital organs and hold on till the animal dies.

As already stated, good hunters and wildlife management organizations serve to actually help the animal herds. They control these herds and allow certain numbers to be removed. Good hunters make ethical shots meaning that a good kill shot will kill the animal much quicker than most deaths if left up to nature.

So even though you may not like to hunt, learn what you can. You can at least respect the skill and the sporting aspects of hunting. Hunting is not all about the kill or it would be called "Killing" not "Hunting"... Hunting is a lot more than just killing. It requires understanding the animal and many other aspects about nature such as weather, tracking, reading the signs in the woods, knowing what the animals feed on and the animals habits... Skilled hunters have to be skilled in many different aspects of hunting.

I hope this helps, find someone to take you hunting so you can see first hand what it is all about.

thenson


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Some Lessons for Successful living in Real World*

Hunting is by no means cruel. In fact, hunting is an integral part of nature, dictated by nature, indeed demanded by nature.

Life, when looked at it through the eyes of reality, not the eyes of man alone, is what it is. It is so simple, it is life and death, and everything in between is called survival. For any living creature to live, another living entity must perish, and that isn't cruel, that is life on planet Earth, third rock from the Sun.

For a deer or rabbit or squirrel to survive, the living plants which they eat must perish.

For carnivores to survive, their prey animals must perish.

That is the way of nature, and how nature maintains the balance needed so life may exist on this planet.

The trouble is, we, as humans, get overwhelmed by emotions, much to our detriment. No emotion exists in Nature. The animals that feed on plants do not get emotional over the clover they eat, worrying about hurting their feelings or killing them. The animal that preys on deer or any other creature (even spiders and flies) do not get emotional about eating and killing the prey animal,nor does the prey animals get emotional over becoming food. It is survival, plain and simple.

Humans are also predators. We did not choose this, nature defined it for us. And with our unique ability to destroy habitat, replacing green space with gray space (concrete, asphalt, etc) we see our ability to diminish the land's capacity to provide for the creatures living within affected ecosystems. It is through responsible predation that animal populations thrive, a fact which cannot be argued against at all.

You live in a day and age where our technology and ingenuity provide you with the luxury of choosing whether to be a predator (hunter). Count your blessings. Only 100 short years ago, many people would have perished had they not embraced their role as predator. Starvation changes your mind in a NY minute. We have grocery stores, farms, and all sorts of comforts which give us the illusion we are somehow "disconnected" to the realities of nature. That, my young paduan learner, is our own delusions of grandeur. The simple fact is we are an integral part of nature, just like everything else on this planet, by nature of being on this planet, and our responsibilities to the planet (filling our role as predator) are just as important to the survival of our own species, let alone the survival of all other species we share the ecosystems with. As, without a balance, disease and starvation result, and this will directly affect us as well.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Hunting is indeed big in Australia. If it wasn't, the country would be over run with wildlife. I can recall watching documentarys on The Discovery Channel about how non native animals such as rabbits were introduced and quickly got out of control in Australia. There were so many rabbits, men, women and children were clubbing them like crazy when they invaded farms and were eating everything in sight. There was a similar problem with mice as well as other critters including Kangaroos. Hunting is a valuable tool used to keep critter numbers in check and the reward is some good eating.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

*huntin is cruel !*

hunting is cruel... when that big buck i have scouted never comes within bow range... that is cruel

when he holds up in a thicket.. thats cruel... my poor heart/nerves can only take so much


hunting is cruel when the weather is perfect for deer to move and i'm out of sick days

yep hunting is cruel... but i have no plans on stopping !


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Jack,hunting by either man or predatory animals is simply part of the natural cycle.It's goes on regaurdless of how we might feel about the gory details.
As humans we are the apex predator in most situations,,,that's just the way nature made it.Hunters don't get any big thrill out of causing any animal undue suffering an do as much as they can to avoid being cruel.
Try to see that death is just the end result of being alive,as long as it's a clean end,it's not cruel.
Today a lot of people live lives that separate them from the natural world an come to see hunting as being cruel,but it's not it's just how things are in the real world.
You come from Australia and as such don't have to involve your self in the processes involved in putting meat on the family table,but you have several million sheep,cattle,pigs ect that are just waiting their turn to have their throats cut or a steel spike driven through their brain so millions of Australians can eat their lamb chop or steak from the local charcoal grill.
I'm sorry if you see hunting as being cruel but I'm sure thast if you look at things with an open mind you will find it's no more cruel than any other way of gathering food.
Respects,
Jack.


----------



## Revival (Feb 21, 2005)

MasterYoda said:


> hunting is cruel... when that big buck i have scouted never comes within bow range... that is cruel
> when he holds up in a thicket.. thats cruel... my poor heart/nerves can only take so much
> hunting is cruel when the weather is perfect for deer to move and i'm out of sick days


Yep, that is cruel!

Jack,
Most folks here do support hunting as a natural extention of archery. If you are just into pounding targets, that's ok too.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowman16 said:


> Well if it wasn't for hunting, the world would be over run by animals. Now that man has stepped in to help keep the population down, animals will not exced the carrying capacity of the land.


yeah he has a point in america about 30 years ago there was only deer170,000 now theres 9,000,000 thats with hunting just think about how may there would be if we did not hunt . Im probably exagerating a little one the numbers


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Mil6161 said:


> The only reason you don't think the "sandwhich" you eat isn't cruel is because someone killed it for you and you didn't see it and didn't have to kill it yourself....
> Quit living in a fantasy world! All meat was alive and just cause they killed it at a factory doesn't make it less cruel
> IT JUST MAKES YOU A HYPOCRIT!:thumbs_do


And you need to stop quoting larry the cable guy and slack off. Its not like the kid blasted all of us for hunting, chill out kid. 

Jack, all the points you have been replied to with are valid and true. God inveneted a food chain for a reason, if god didnt want things to die or kill, wew would all be plants.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply*



Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


-----
Hello
Idon't support your cause .Reason being. If there were no hunting.Then animals would multipy to the point that not only spreading of dieases but.They soon wouldn't be enough food supply to feed all .And Ifeel a starvatios death is slower and more crueler.

Example Columbs Ohio stoped **** hunting close to the city. It wasn't long that they were begging some one to kill the rabbid ****.

Later


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Obsession said:


> Keep in mind everyone that this is the YOUNG Archers forum and this is a 13 year old child, lets not all jump on him.


Absolutely correct. And folks, this is a YOUTH forum. YOUTH being the operative word!:wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*PETA ( people eating tastey animals )*



Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


how about you go to the PETA web site, you might have a little more support there!

PETA:thumbs_do


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hunting is cruel, absolutely horrific in fact. have you evr seen wolves kill? they are monsters. have you evr seen humans kill? not so much,but still cruel- in a different way.

animals, and some hunters, kill for the use of the kill- not to kill. i use EVERYTHING from a animal, no matter what it is (i eat ervythig, i use the bones, boil what i can't for glue, use the hide for leahter and rawhide, etc.) and NEVER let wounded game get away. 

unfortunately, some people ARE cruel when they hunt. this isn't the site to find those people, but they ARE out there. sport hunters. they are cruel. 

i have a saying, "to kill is not wrong. to waste is an act against nature!"

if you look at it that way, then almost anyone could agree with you.

i certainly do.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........



You're kidding right? Australia is *HUGE* on hunting! Two gun powder manufacturers have their factories there, custom firearms are big business. 
Hunting is cruel, as is fishing, cutting tails off puppies, piercing your ears, tattoos, child birth, man the list is long. 
I LOVE to hunt, prefer hunting over killing, which is why I took up the bow.
Maybe next will be camera only, who knows.
But coming to a hunting website preaching hunting is cruel is watering the duchess upwind so to speak.
Try peta, they will lend a sympathetic ear. 

Take a look at your sneakers, made in China? Sweat shops forced labor paying around 5 cents a day, and taking 4 for room and board. THAT is cruel.


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh, how rude.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Without hunters then THE WORLD WILL GET OVER RUN AND THE HUMAN POPULATION WILL DIE! dont get me into this dude or u will commit suicide...lmao


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

well i don't support it....but if ur gonna ask that on here ****edited****....lol cause i think most everyone hunts on here.....:darkbeer:

****Sorry, had to edit. RK****


----------



## killerbow (Sep 6, 2006)

*tis tis tis hunting isnt cruel*

hunting is not cruel it is a way of life that has been handed down generation to generation and if you think that hunting is cruel just stop and think that the US first started out as hunters and gathers. here in iowa if it wasn't for hunters and the H.U.S.H (help us stop hunger) program who knows how many people may lose loved ones due to not enough food for little ones. if hunting is cruel then this must be a bad dream that i must forget. if hunting is cruel then what do you call the best hunting day of a lifetime but spending it having to work on that day because you used all you sick and personal days thinking that today could of been the day the "monster buck" became mine. hunting is not cruel it is a way of life and needs to be seen as that way not "cruel" :wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Look folks....I realize that the thread title and subject matter will stir some intense feelings.

But this is a YOUTH forum. If you aren't a YOUTH, please do not post on this thread!:zip:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........




stop drop and roll brother I see a world of hurt feeling coming right for ya


----------



## JPMotorsports3 (Aug 29, 2006)

Preach to PETA, find another site :thumbs_do

****Which part of post #30 did you miss? RK****


----------



## Waaay Left (Dec 16, 2006)

Jack Morrison said:


> I come from a country that is not that big on hunting (Australia) and i want to know if anyone out there supports my cause??.........


Not really, I like meat. 

It is even better now that I am part and parcel of the entire meat aquisition process, the whole hunt, gut, butcher and then eat thing. One has an entirely new perspective on how food gets on one's table.

My bother lived up north for almost 20 years and he hunted all the time. He always said that killing the animal was the easy part, the real work came afterward. I now know what he means.

I had a similar experience with gardening ... less killing though with veggies. 

I never thought myself to be a gardener and look at me now, I grow enough food to get me through to the next year.

Now it is the same with meat. 

Before, those deer were a nuisance to be kept out of my garden, now, they are quasi-welcome to hang around provided they stay out of the garden.

Whats more, the manner in which the seasons work (gardening and hunting), one ends while the other begins.

It's all good.


----------



## johnny liggett (Aug 13, 2005)

*Youth Forum?*

i realize this is a youth forum,but as you scroll down down the forums it just reaches out and bites ya.i say if your old enough to kick the hornets nest,your old enough to get stung!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

johnny liggett said:


> i realize this is a youth forum,but as you scroll down down the forums it just reaches out and bites ya.i say if your old enough to kick the hornets nest,your old enough to get stung!


I've seen enough folks...this thread is done.

Go play somewhere else.....


----------

